# basic obedience - where do I start?



## cdlamb43 (Sep 19, 2013)

Ok I have a female puppy named sasha that adopted me and I want to start working on obedience with her but I don't know where to start. I know there are a lot of knowledgeable people on here and I was hoping y'all could give me some pointers on where to start and how to do it. Thanks in advance for the help


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Sign up for puppy classes


----------



## PixelGalileo (Sep 19, 2013)

Sorry no help with the Obedience
but that puppy is so cute. . . lookit them Bat ears


----------



## cdlamb43 (Sep 19, 2013)

PixelGalileo said:


> Sorry no help with the Obedience
> but that puppy is so cute. . . lookit them Bat ears


Thanks for the complement. Its funny watching her because last week her ears were up and now since they are floppy they really annoy her


----------



## cdlamb43 (Sep 19, 2013)

So I guess the puppy classes really are worth it? I don't know why but I just kinda figured they were a waste of money. Guess I was wrong


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

cdlamb43 said:


> So I guess the puppy classes really are worth it? I don't know why but I just kinda figured they were a waste of money. Guess I was wrong


A good class will be beneficial if you're not certain where to start, you'll get socialization even if there's no play time and the puppy will learn to focus and obey commends even in a high stimulation area. You'll also get the benefit of being around other owners with dogs the same age so it's a good social oppertunity for you to talk through stages with people going through the same things.

It's a stepping stool, most facilities or clubs will require basic and intermediate obedience before you can sign up for the fun stuff like nosework, agility, rally, etc.


----------



## cdlamb43 (Sep 19, 2013)

Just incase anyone was wondering what was wrong with her tail, when she showed up at my house she was in bad shape and the tip of her tail had been broken at some point. We took her to the vet and he said that with hair loss caused by trauma that he doesn't think the hair will grow all the way back but it might. So far hair is trying to come back so we are keeping our hopes up


----------



## cdlamb43 (Sep 19, 2013)

Shade said:


> A good class will be beneficial if you're not certain where to start, you'll get socialization even if there's no play time and the puppy will learn to focus and obey commends even in a high stimulation area. You'll also get the benefit of being around other owners with dogs the same age so it's a good social oppertunity for you to talk through stages with people going through the same things.
> 
> It's a stepping stool, most facilities or clubs will require basic and intermediate obedience before you can sign up for the fun stuff like nosework, agility, rally, etc.


I never really looked at it that way. I'm gonna start looking today for a class for her. Is the puppy class at petsmart an ok one to take her to? Thanks for your help


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

cdlamb43 said:


> I never really looked at it that way. I'm gonna start looking today for a class for her. Is the puppy class at petsmart an ok one to take her to? Thanks for your help


Ask to meet the trainer first if you're considering Petsmart, there are good ones and bad ones there. Personally I haven't been impressed with any I've seen or spoken to there, they don't seem to have a very high standard for the training they're given. 

I would look for a club or training centre nearby and then ask for recommendations or look for reviews. Maybe even see if you can sit in on a class and watch how they work


----------



## WendyV (Sep 12, 2013)

cdlamb43 said:


> So I guess the puppy classes really are worth it? I don't know why but I just kinda figured they were a waste of money. Guess I was wrong



I'm taking my 11 week old to puppy classes at Petsmart starting this weekend. I am going to take her to a local trainer for obedience but she has to be leash trained first. Right now she just tries to eat the leash lol. Petsmart guarantees their class so it is free to retake it until the puppy learns everything they teach. I think of it as puppy preschool.


----------



## mbussinger166 (Sep 10, 2013)

I took my Puppy to Petsmart but I did my research. I suggest going in during training times and watching the trainer. Most trainers have very little experience and I believe they only have to complete a two week course or something (correct me if I'm wrong). Some stores have several trainers though so I would talk to each and pick the one you like best. Good Luck.


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

Here are a few links to resources that might be helpful for you. 

Obedience clubs - American Kennel Club - Club Search and Directory

The 'puppygarten' videos on the following site are awesome - Competitive Obedience Toolbox

My favorite book regarding raising a pup - 





Please keep in mind that socialization is by far the most important thing you can do for your pup.

Hope this helps!


----------



## TheModestMouse (Sep 13, 2013)

Personally, I have never raised a puppy, but I have trained a few adolescent dogs. (I have never taken a dog to an obedience class, but it is probably a good idea) 

If you want to work on a bit of obedience at home before or instead of a obedience class:

I generally start with come, sit, and stay, because they are pretty much the foundations to a lot of other tasks and tricks. I would start with come because it is important to be able to call your dog.

Oh and socialize!


----------



## Sergeantsays (Jul 6, 2013)

*100%*



mbussinger166 said:


> I took my Puppy to Petsmart but I did my research. I suggest going in during training times and watching the trainer. Most trainers have very little experience and I believe they only have to complete a two week course or something (correct me if I'm wrong). Some stores have several trainers though so I would talk to each and pick the one you like best. Good Luck.


I totally agree with your statement. I believe they take a quick course through Petsmart and tada they are "trainers". Ask them and they talk around the question. Maybe we are both wrong. But definately go to the training before hand and see how they are treating the dogs, especially the bigger ones. We got asked to leave our local Petsmart puppy play twice because he was too big. Didnt want to hurt the totally unstable and mean little dogs.


----------



## cdlamb43 (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks for all the helpful information everybody


----------



## WendyV (Sep 12, 2013)

Sergeantsays said:


> I totally agree with your statement. I believe they take a quick course through Petsmart and tada they are "trainers". Ask them and they talk around the question. Maybe we are both wrong. But definately go to the training before hand and see how they are treating the dogs, especially the bigger ones. We got asked to leave our local Petsmart puppy play twice because he was too big. Didnt want to hurt the totally unstable and mean little dogs.


 I think i assumed it would help because they had a guaranty and the class can be retaken untl it works. otoh if they dont know what they are doing taking it over wont help. I just needed help getting her leash trained. She is supposed to start tomorrow. If they only had a two week training they will never be able to help with this energetic little beast lol. You should have seen me trying to wrestle her into her car saftey harness today. It was like wrestling an alligator. Then she managed to get out of it in the car three times! Quite the eventful 
morning so far.


----------



## mbussinger166 (Sep 10, 2013)

Don't get me wrong, I'm sure there are excellent trainers at Petsmart, I'm just saying there are probably more goof balls. My particular Petsmart happened to have a very knowledgeable trainer so I lucked out. Even if you don't learn much in the program at least you got to socialize your dog with others.


----------



## Sergeantsays (Jul 6, 2013)

Actually we were asked to leave because the trainer said he was too big and was scaring the other dogs. So he never did have a chance to socialize. He was actually the best behaved of the lot, she just didnt have the experience for a GSD. All shepherd owners should look into any training to be sure these people are ready to deal with this breed. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mbussinger166 (Sep 10, 2013)

Sergeantsays said:


> Actually we were asked to leave because the trainer said he was too big and was scaring the other dogs. So he never did have a chance to socialize. He was actually the best behaved of the lot, she just didnt have the experience for a GSD. All shepherd owners should look into any training to be sure these people are ready to deal with this breed.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I do hope you received your money back. I would be livid.


----------



## WendyV (Sep 12, 2013)

Turns out my Petsmart trainer has over 20 years training experience and has trained service dogs etc. She was amazing with the dogs and my Sadie did great and had so much fun. It was a little embarrassing when she pooped on the floor though. lol. I guess she wont be having breakfast before class any more.


----------

